# [removed]



## erobinson32 (Nov 16, 2011)

[removed]


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Run! I have been breeding dogs for 25 years. There is no justification for not screening hips. The dog should be titled or trained to a point of evaluating drive and temperament as well


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Ditto what Renee says.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

What she said (Renee)


----------



## erobinson32 (Nov 16, 2011)

[removed]


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Just because the parents and grandparents passed OFA does not mean this sire and dam will pass. It is unfortunate but that's how it is. I would run from this "breeder".


----------

